# Clomid



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, I took Clomid on and off for 1 1/2 years and ended up having IVF which we are truly blessed with our gorgeous boy Kieran.  I'm still deciding on whether to try for a sibling and wondering what the chances are of Comid working when we had no success with it first time, at the moment we don't have the money to do IVF again.

Has anyone had a baby through IVF after failing on Clomid, to then get successful on Clomid?

Thanks

shazznewman


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

cant help you hun but dont forget to try getting some info on the clomid board too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

goodluck 

xxx


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

I have never had to have IVF, but still posted on here asking a similar question a while back. Clomid had had absolutely no effect, or three different doses, the first time I tried it, so I was wondering whether it was worth even trying it when my fertility specialist suggested it second time.

Then, when I'd been really disappointed at another BFN I just thought it couldn't harm to try... and I fell PG the next cycle. I'll never know if that was totally / partly / not at all to do with the Clomid, but then I had been trying for a fair time again and suddenly had success the first cycle I took it.

I would personally definitely give it a go. I can't say for sure whether Clomid did work the second time, though the (pretty highly regarded) specialist reckoned it could easily work where it hadn't before. Reckon it can't harm much to try it, huh?

Really good luck and let us know,

Lisa xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I really dont know the answer to that one hun but i am thinking of you and hope that you get the right answer that your looking for,
  I would look on clomid board like Cleg said and hopefully someone maybe able to help you nicky xxx
Ps Soo sorry i was'nt much  hun...


----------

